# diy cabinet finish options



## Lindy (28 Jan 2014)

Hi, i'm about to make a stand for a 80x60x40 tank. I've thought about painting but would ideally like a gloss finish, hard I know. Covering it in some sort of vinyl is another option but not sure what to buy/look for? I know you can get sticky back window vinyl but not sure it would suit this task. Help? Maybe I should make out of pine and stain and gloss?


----------



## Aron_Dip (28 Jan 2014)

Hiya, sorry I haven't messaged you back been flat out at work, ill take a look for you tonight


----------



## Aron_Dip (28 Jan 2014)

Hiya, sorry I haven't messaged you back been flat out at work, ill take a look for you tonight


----------



## kirk (28 Jan 2014)

Hi Lindy, I'm also considering a new cabinet (gloss look)  I'm thinking of using mdf. finishing it with plasticote paint its not cheap but a can goes miles. I'd probably use plain old gloss on inside faces.


----------



## Wallace (28 Jan 2014)

Have a look here

Sticky vinyl, fablon, wall graphics & tablecloths

I've used Fablon on both cabinets I've made with fairly good results, and I'm happy with them. 

We got some high gloss vinyl from the above website to use on our kitchen cupboard doors, and provided you get the corners right you would never know that the doors didn't leave the factory that way. It's also a lot less hassle than painting. 

I can say that with confidence as I was a manager for a kitchen company, and have designed, sold and fitted kitchens for a number of years now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (28 Jan 2014)

I have had very good mirror like finishes on MDF by rollering on MDF sealer, emulsion paint & clear varnish. Fine sand paper (flour paper ?) between each coat and use the rollers (and tray) once, and throw them away or else you will end up "bits" in next coat. If careful, final varnish coat looks like its been sprayed on and is perfectly mirror flat. Make sure each coat is "thin" enough to cover and not thick enough to run and produce ridges and ripples.


----------



## foxfish (28 Jan 2014)

Apart from spraying it is still possible to get a very high gloss finish on MDF.
Two pack polyurethane paints can offer an incredible deep lustre & can be taken to an even higher level with cutting compounds & polish.
To obtain really shinny finishes the paint is best applied buy a foam roller & tips off with a quality brush  however it is not a two minute job & needs a certain amount of skill & patients. The final layer of paint needs to be very flat to give absolutely no shadow & a deep shine, by applying numerous thin coats this can be achieved though. 
Two pack polyurethane paint is expensive though at around £35 a litre & undercoat around £25 a litre.


----------



## kirk (28 Jan 2014)

I have sealed mdf with the resin you get with the grp repair kits. Seals it well you have to work fast and you need plenty of rollers. Then flat with 800grade and paint, I've done this on speaker boxes . It's easier if you lay all your bits out first.


----------



## nduli (28 Jan 2014)

Lindy, just an idea but seal the whole cabinet using pva glue and then take it to a car spray shop. I am sure ady34 re sprayed his na cabinet like this. They will be able to get you a top quality job and I am sure it wouldn't be that expensive........


----------



## kirk (28 Jan 2014)

Not a bad idea It will be cheap at car body specialist if you know them or they are using that colour on the day. Most shops want £30+ to do an alloy wheel these days. You won't be able to beat a bake room job for durability.


----------



## Lindy (28 Jan 2014)

Wow, thanks for all the ideas! Have looked at spray paint and have ordered some vinyl samples from an ebay seller. Will look at all other options suggested.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (28 Jan 2014)

Wallace, thanks for the link, I think that may be the company to buy from. Always great to get a recommendation.  How would you suggest doing the corners as I did anticipate this would be the tricky bit. I will buy extra to have a play with.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (28 Jan 2014)

Aron_dip no worries, I understand you are busy. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2014)

The Plasti-Kote spray paint (B&Q, £8 a tin) along with proper MDF sealer does a fantastic job (don't prime with diluted PVA as not recommend, seals surface too well and prevents paint penetrating and doesn't sand properly).

Plasti-kote, Welcome to the home of spray paint

Need to set yourself up a protected area to spray. Outside might be OK, but wind, passing insects, dust, cold etc all work against you. I sprayed my MDF sheets in the garage, making a "spray booth" out of dust sheets hung from the ceiling (to protect everything else in the garage..). Also lit with 500W lights so I could see what I was doing, heated with fan heater and hung all the MDF pieces from the ceiling so easy to work with.

Remember to turn off fan heater before spraying as a fire risk. Eye protection and face mask are essential or you will be coughing up stuff the same colour as your sprayed for next couple of days.

Just spray numerous thin coats 5-10minutes apart (or what ever can says). If you leave to dry too long next coat either won't stick or will eat into the layer below....

Leave 24 hours before adding protective spray varnish coat.

You will need far too many cans than you initially guessed at. I am sure it said 1 can does 1 coat for 2 square meters. I used about 6 cans for a baby changing unit/cupboard (same size'ish as 90cm tank unit) and 2 cans of sealing varnish.

Unit looked the doogies danglers and was easy to wipe clean etc. The other unit I worked on I rollered (as described above) as spraying was far too expensive and time consuming.


----------



## kirk (29 Jan 2014)

All best to buy more cans than needed, keep your receipt and take back what you don't use.


----------



## Lindy (29 Jan 2014)

kirk said:


> It's easier if you lay all your bits out first.


I'll make sure my bits are all out...



ian_m said:


> coughing up stuff the same colour as your sprayed


I think for this reason I'll maybe try your other method. I don't have a garage and I do have a 3yr old who will want to 'help'. I can have a practice first.


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jan 2014)

ian_m said:


> The Plasti-Kote spray paint (B&Q, £8 a tin) along with proper MDF sealer does a fantastic job (don't prime with diluted PVA as not recommend, seals surface too well and prevents paint penetrating and doesn't sand properly).
> 
> Plasti-kote, Welcome to the home of spray paint
> 
> ...




Sounds great that, did u sand in beetween or not also did u spray both sides of Mdf and then fit it all together once painted ?


Thanks Dean


----------



## ian_m (30 Jan 2014)

Deano3 said:


> Sounds great that, did u sand in between or not also did u spray both sides of Mdf and then fit it all together once painted ?


No you can't sand between coats with spray paint, as you have to spray the next coat before previous coat is 100% set (less than 30minutes ??).

I sprayed the unit disassembled, into parts, all hung from a beam of wood in the garage and did spray both sides of all panels though thinner paint and one coat of varnish on inside shelves/panels to save paint/varnish. Either attach screws to backs of panels or use your MDF fixings, cover fixing in masking tape and attach string to hang up.

Make sure you have all cans of paint ready on hand, shake at least 2 at a time (or get an assistant to be shaking/prepping next can whilst you spray) so you spray uninterrupted. Kitchen towel to clean nozzles if required.

Months later kept finding areas of "blue dust" in the garage where the DIY spray booth wasn't as air tight as I thought 

Would I spray again....NO. Very very expensive in cans of paint. You could almost buy a compressor and spray attachment for the price of all the cans. Very messy & dusty. BUT finish is superb and tough.

This is why other unit was roller painted as much quicker, can be done with unit assembled and considerably cheaper. You use emulsion paint (under final varnish coat) as bigger choice of colours available (and can match the spray cans I used) and can be sanded mirror smooth between coats.


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jan 2014)

Thanks for that, I might go roller or vinyl if find out how to do seamless edges lol


Thanks Dean


----------



## ian_m (30 Jan 2014)

Deano3 said:


> hanks for that, I might go roller or vinyl if find out how to do seamless edges lol


Problem with vinyl, apart from affixing it bubble free in the first place, is many years down the line often the glue appears to soften, ooze at the edges, its shrink back a bit and bubbles appear.


----------



## Rob P (30 Jan 2014)

I'll be just painting the backside outta mine


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jan 2014)

Might have a look at some different finishes, so exactly Wat did you do when used rollers ? Obviously got the Mdf cut then exactly what process do you do of you don't mind ? 

Ps sorry for overtaking thread just looking into building cabinet and have same questions




Thanks Dean


----------



## ian_m (30 Jan 2014)

Deano3 said:


> Obviously got the Mdf cut then exactly what process do you do of you don't mind ?


 
1. Get MDF cut.
2. Assemble into your cupboard, cut holes, bolt together, fill hole, repair any damage etc.
3. Use roller to prime with MDF primer (or can use very diluted white emulsion paint), but MDF primer is designed to do the job and does a better job than dilute emulsion.
4. Use rollers like these B&Q Mini Roller Gloss Sleeve Refills, Pack of 10, 0000003765135
5. Throw away roller and tray after use.
6. Sand with extremely fine sand/flour paper.
7. Second primer coat and/or filling might be required.
8. I rollered on thinned emulsion paint. (maybe adding 10-20% water).
9. Let dry & sand with extremely fine sand/flour paper.
10. Second or third coat will/may be needed.
11. Let dry & sand with extremely fine sand/flour paper.
12. Roller on one or two coats of varnish.

I have rollered on gloss paint before, but get a better finish with method above as you can sand the emulsion extremely flat.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Jan 2014)

Just to highlight how expensive 'cans of paint' are. We have a van that comes round out end and trades in everything paint related.

For a morells 500ml can of 90% gloss varnish, he said about £14. He advised me to go with the 5 LITRE tin that you spray yourself, for a measly £20. Exactly the same stuff. 

So I got 8 times as much, for £6 more. You pay for the gas in them cans... Although I've used some of the rustoleum sparkle paint on the inside of my cabinet


----------



## Lindy (31 Jan 2014)

Aww, sparkle paint? Were you all sparkly afterward?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Aww, sparkle paint? Were you all sparkly afterward?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Ha! Nope! I'm pretty good.  

Edit: thought the glitter In paint would reflect light around inside the cabinet a bit more. Not at all because i love all things sparkly... Honest!


----------



## Lindy (31 Jan 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Edit: thought the glitter In paint would reflect light around inside the cabinet a bit more


 I had been thinking of metalic lime green or metalic something and now you have given me a valid excuse to do it. I'll have to have a look at sparkly paint...oh and an ikea cupboard light too.


----------



## Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

Lindy, sorry for the late reply about corners with vinyl. It's not easy to put into words how to do it and make it look good. All I would say is to get a roll of Fablon and try it for yourself on an off cut of MDF. Sorry I can't be of more help. 

As for painting the inside etc, I'm sure it was PariahRob who originally sprayed the inside of his cabinet Ford Focus ST Orange before changing his mind and redoing it boring Grey. Personally I thought it looked cool being all loud and proud, Lime Green is a winner for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

